# FREE PECAN New Orleans



## nick (Jul 30, 2008)

*Well I was going to work today in New Orleans and low and behold somebody cut down a HUGE Pecan tree that was next to their property on the street side. This is in the Lakeview area of New Orleans where people had  plenty water in their houses from Katrina. The house is almost finished but nobodys living in it yet. Some of the pieces are way to big for one man to handle but after work today, I went back to the house and was able to get some smaller pieces (50 to 70 pounds each) in my truck. I had to rearrange all my tools, marble rack, etc. to make the haul.LOL -I think I got about 500 pounds of logs (8 pieces that are about 14 to 16 inches in diameter). There must be a couple thousand pounds still there. If there is anybody reading this that is in the New Orleans area, I can tell you exactly where it's at. It still has to be split and seasoned  but who cares? :::::doing the happy dance::::::*
*





*


----------



## heapomeat (Jul 30, 2008)

Are you willing to ship?

Go to the USPS post office, flat rate shipping boxes are free, I'll paypal you or send you a check for the shipping costs.  $10 or $13 flat rate mailing regardless of weight. 

Heck, split me off a solid hunk of wood with saw and axe to squeeze in and fill up a whole box, they come in 8x10x5 and 12x12x5 boxes.

I'll even send you a box of Alder from Seattle in trade.

THANKS!  we can't get pecan up here!


happy smoke to you!


----------



## nick (Jul 31, 2008)

*Dave, I already have some seasoned Pecan I can give you for the Alder. The flat **rate boxes I have here are 11 7/8 X 3  3/8 X 13 ** 5/8.*
*Are these the same boxes you have? USPS?*
*I can cut the sticks into discs if you want me to or just trim them to fit into the box. Let me know and I'll send you a box.*


----------



## lght (Jul 31, 2008)

If your willing to send some out to cali I have some cherry and wine barrel wood. I can send back in return.  

Also they have the new LARGER Flat rate boxes available.  They measure 12â€ x 12â€ x 5-1/2â€ and cost $12.95 for priority mail.  I ordered a bunch of these and they are a lot easier to use becuase they are more of a box instead of a rectange shape.  







Here is the page to order some for free!

http://shop.usps.com/webapp/wcs/stor...6601&langId=-1


----------



## nick (Aug 1, 2008)

*LGHT, thanks for the heads up with the new box. Sure I can send ya some pecan for the  other 2 . Let me know how you want it cut. I need a week or so to get it together.  I'll email both of y'all when I am ready to send it.*


----------



## desertlites (Aug 1, 2008)

Allie's 150 ft. pecan tree fell on the neighbors house in Katrina-(OOPS) when we went back I said sorry Hun. we have room for the tree but not all your stuff. IF looks could kill?


----------

